# want to rent a class c



## bubba man (Feb 7, 2017)

hello all  - new to this site  - we have a son who lives in the state of  WASHINGTON -  we want to rent an rv  and visit him  - we are figureing  3 weeks - never drove an rv  - what are the pros and cons  we are  retired


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2017)

Where are you traveling from?  Have you ever rved? Renting a RV for 3 weeks will be expensive.  In the rv you can stay free at some walmarts.  Expect around 8MPG if it is a gas maybe 14 if diesel.  If you don't tow a toad which you probably want with a rental you may be limited on where you travel.  You will have to have insurance.  I guess if i was not also seeing if I like the RV in case I wanted to buy I would just travel by car, fly or maybe train.  Having said this as an avid camper myself, rv would be my way.  Good luck


----------



## bubba man (Feb 7, 2017)

i`m goin from nc to washington state  -  how expensive  -


----------



## C Nash (Feb 8, 2017)

Might find a general answer here http://www.cruiseamerica.com/?utm_s...AmericaBrand&gclid=COnHmdaWgdICFVg9gQodehgFqQ


----------

